# Rarest plants in the hobby



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Syngonanthus, Eriocaulon, and varieties of Buce seem to be the most rarer plants in the wide scheme.
There are also readily available plants that are very hard to grow submerged.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

eparreno said:


> I'm wondering what the rarest/most sought after plants are. What's currently the Ferraris of the planted tank world. I remember plant like Anubias white and echinodorus iguacu were really rare, maybe still are. Anyways what is currently a "high-ticket" plant?


Hi eparreno,

It is usually the plant I am looking for but can't find....lol.

Actually Tom Barr brought some of the more rare species to the February meeting when he spoke. He placed several rare species in the Monthly Auction such as: Iguazia 2009 sword, Erio Blood Vomit, Erio sieboldania, Red Erio Equir Guandar, and Aldravanda vesicula. I know you are in college so I guess you are trying to supplement your food allowance and get off the Ramen 3X a day diet?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Me and @Rare have the goods


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Dennis, why don't you show him what ur talking about. Give him a taste of rarity..


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Rare said:


> Dennis, why don't you show him what ur talking about. Give him a taste of rarity..


 @Rare his mind will boggle, like looking straight at God, not possible, he will be blown


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

StrungOut said:


> @Rare his mind will boggle, like looking straight at God, not possible, he will be blown


stop talking and just show him a S grade! One of the rarest plants in the world.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Why am I feeling like I'm at a promotion for an MMA fight?

Lol


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Rare said:


> stop talking and just show him a S grade! One of the rarest plants in the world.


No such thing as a S grade to me, I don't follow Japan physic law.s

Bump:


Rare said:


> stop talking and just show him a S grade! One of the rarest plants in the world.


Why don't you show MG, king of erios?:surprise:

Bump:


Rare said:


> stop talking and just show him a S grade! One of the rarest plants in the world.


When you see a question and thread like this you gotta think OP knows nothing nor will ever get to where we're at...Just the facts:grin2:


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Its funny how the original poster is no where to be found.

Heres a few pics of some rares. Just a taste.


*******Eriocaulon Ben Ba Wa. SUPER RARE. I might be the ONLY person in the US with this right now. This looks like a Larger version of Eriocaulon Ratnigiricum. This NEVER MAKES SEEDS and DIES, like most other Eriocaulon. My favorite Eriocaulon by far and the most desired... 


































*******Here is Eriocaulon Ratnigiricum. Very Small Erio. Beautiful.










*******Here is a group of Syngonanthus Giant. (((((StrungOut))))) was the one to first possess this plant in the US. A few claims they had this plant, but its because of StrungOut and his efforts that we now have this plant circulating in the US! Thank You for this SPECIAL UNIQUE PLANT! One of my favs...... Second pic is a Seeding Giant. Very rare to see.


































*******Here is a picture of the REAL DEAL KING OF ERIOS, Eriocaulon Mato Grasso. A few years back, someone was passing around Mato Grasso but it wasnt real. This is straight from Asia and will grow into a big ball! It gets pretty big! The group pic if Mato Grassos that are still young.


















*******Here are a few pics of Buce Moss! Super Rare and expensive.


















*******Here is Eriocaulon Kirishima. Beautiful, but unfortunately, like most other Erios, these will make seeds and die sooner or later.


















ENJOY!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I see what you did there....Okay time to change direction
while i cannot beat your rarities, here are a few of mine





We can definitely school OP if we want or if he wants, not sure how into or determined he is....


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Beat this. (HC)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

U hc deficient....


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Syngonanthus Uaupes is like no other. S GRADE. One of the hardest plants to grow. Very beautiful if you can grow it.


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

awesometim1 said:


> Beat this. (HC)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should take ur HC and break it up from those large clumps into mini clumps, maybe only a few strands each clump, and plant it more spread out. Itll fill it much faster. Its more work but worth it. =)


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

@Rare 
Ok thanks for your advice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Does an anubias count? (because I haven't spammed the forum enough yet)

Anubias Stardust
I legitimately don't know how many people have this plant. I know @Rare does. Because I sent them one from my own mother plant. 









Original mother plant:

















Anubias Pinto & Stardust.
Pinto is more common, but absolutely deserves a place with Stardust. In my tank.


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Kehy, yes, thanks for that stardust. I saw ur thread and I'll update when I have time...


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

Rotala Mexicana Red is fairly rare.
Only a few in the US have it.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Oldenlandia salzmannii I believe is pretty rare
@foster didnt you have some of this at one point? Vin got it from somebody last year. Dont think anyone but me has it currently, in the US hobby anyway, could be wrong.

Tiny green stem, stays perfectly vertical










https://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/hedyotis-salzmannii

https://www.aquaportail.com/fiche-plante-960-oldenlandia-salzmannii.html


----------



## LifesABichir (Nov 4, 2016)

What's the rarity of aponogeton madagascariensis var. henkelianus? Only plant I have that can't really find for sale online.


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

Rare said:


> Its funny how the original poster is no where to be found.
> 
> Heres a few pics of some rares. Just a taste.


Haha! I didnt expect this thread to go anywhere! I currenly have Eriocaulon malayattoor and feather duster. I am trying to get my hands on blood vomit. Those are some super nice erios you got. Do you sell them or just grow them out to show off :wink2:

Bump:


Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi eparreno,
> 
> It is usually the plant I am looking for but can't find....lol.
> 
> Actually Tom Barr brought some of the more rare species to the February meeting when he spoke. He placed several rare species in the Monthly Auction such as: Iguazia 2009 sword, Erio Blood Vomit, Erio sieboldania, Red Erio Equir Guandar, and Aldravanda vesicula. I know you are in college so I guess you are trying to supplement your food allowance and get off the Ramen 3X a day diet?


Haha since all my tanks are nano tanks i'm limited to a number of species I can fill it with. So I would rather go for exotic plants. Plus my carpets are getting kind of boring to me, time to challenge myself with rare and difficult species.


----------



## Rare (Jul 18, 2016)

Haha! I love peeps that challenges themselves!! Blood vomits aren't hard. Needs co2, at least medium lights or better, good flow, ferts, good water quality... Basics... You'll realize that with only the basics, you'll be able to grow many different rares....


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

burr740 said:


> Oldenlandia salzmannii I believe is pretty rare
> @*foster* didnt you have some of this at one point? Vin got it from somebody last year. Dont think anyone but me has it currently, in the US hobby anyway, could be wrong.
> 
> Tiny green stem, stays perfectly vertical
> ...


I did have some at one time. Not much interest in it, so I sold it all off.


----------



## dealend (Oct 29, 2016)

Did you grow all your erio from emerged (seed)?

Nice collection btw @Rare


----------

